# firefox turning off auto type??



## squirreloso (Feb 28, 2007)

i just downloaded firefox and every time i type in the search box it auto finds letters as i type. i find this really annoying
ive been trying to disable it but nothing works
how do i turn off this auto type??


----------



## Punk (Feb 28, 2007)

First : Disable history.
Then : Disable "remmember what I enter in forms and search bars" ( Option> Privacy)

First step is not mandatory but it helps.


----------



## squirreloso (Mar 1, 2007)

webbenji said:


> First : Disable history.
> Then : Disable "remmember what I enter in forms and search bars" ( Option> Privacy)
> 
> First step is not mandatory but it helps.



hmm there is no "remmember what I enter in forms and search bars"
i went to privacy and its not listed 
this is firefox not mozilla browser, mozilla has that option, but not the firefox i just downloaded


----------



## Sirius_GTO (Mar 1, 2007)

privacy should be a tab icon when you select options. It's there, just look harder.


----------



## Punk (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes it should be there.... I use Firefox too...


----------



## squirreloso (Mar 2, 2007)

yes im in the privacy tab but theres no "remmember what I enter in forms and search bars" option


----------



## Punk (Mar 2, 2007)

In the "History" part of "privacy"....

Maybe if you have advanced in History....


Here is what I have:
http://www.imagehosting.com/show.php/287294_ff.gif.html

It's the first CHECKED setting


----------

